# Project: Watery



## Mankz_91

This project is going to be based around acrylic, and lots of it.

The basic plan is too have the PC parts (inc. water-cooling stuff) in a solid case measuring 320 x 320 x 400 (mm) and then around that box I intend to have a resevior covering both side panels and the front panel. This will be made using 10mm acrylic cut to 45* then cemented together.. The Motherboard will be mounted flat on the top (like a MM Horizon or something). More details >here<

Anyway, I decided to make a start today.. The Radiator will be mounted on the bottom so its gonna need some air flow, so I set about making some legs today. The front of the case will have a 'skirt' so these needed to be quite long. They are made from offcuts of 1" Aluminium...

I started with a pilot hole...





Then drilled out with a 4.3mm hole so it can be tapped to M5. I'm using paraffin as my cutting compound because I was told to..






Then tapped to an M5 thread





All four tapped up...





My machine of choice...







(they were orignally going to be 'ribbed' but the machine wasn't being helpful, so I went for 'smooth!')
And, the finished articles....






(they still need to be fully polished...)

I also can't believe it took me 2 or 3 hours just to do them... 

AJ¬
*
Next update will be a CAD one...*

(Also, I'm gonna need a decent name...)


----------



## Rambo

Another Mankz project? Yay! I like these! I remember your project with your computer case - was very fun watching it progress.


----------



## Mankz_91

*Update!*

I spent a good 4-5 hours designing and then cutting these panels out..

They are the Top, Front (still needs etches), Bottom and rear panels. The notches in the front and rear panels are for the motherboard panel, and I havn't made a hole at the back for the I/O ports yet because I don't have an mATX I/O shield to hand at the mo!

They all fit together using a series of male a female teeth as it were...  Here are some of them flat together...






A close up of how the teeth fit together.. They are 10mm long and 5mm deep (i'm using 5mm acrylic for these)






The rear panel. I still need to mill the hole for a DVD drive, but I'm still deciding between brands and sizes. The rear PSU port should take basically any PSU (fingers crossed! :dremel





And how it basically looks now..






I did do some more work, but unfortunately I also ran out of battery in my camera :sigh:
More progress tommorrow! :thumb:

AJ¬


----------



## Short Ram Air

after Dark Water came out, I can't wait for this one!


----------



## The_Beast

Hmm why did you take the protection off the acrylic???


----------



## Short Ram Air

The_Beast said:


> Hmm why did you take the protection off the acrylic???



cause he's leet like that.


----------



## Mankz_91

Nope, I have to to laser-cut it!


----------



## Mankz_91

*Update!*

Right, I told you all that I ran out of batteries yeserday, so I went down to do some work this afternoon, and took some pics..
Here's how it was as of last night...





So anyway, I pulled out my now defunct Hiper Type-R PSU and took it with me to test fit in the PSU port this afternoon





Fits like a glove :thumb: (I'm relieved becuase I was basing the hole distances on an internet diagram :worried










Space is quite tight, but I've quadrouple measured everything and there is enough room for sure in there.. (i'll also be using a slightly bigger PSU)







with the motherboard tray in.. It attaches to the front and rear panels with 8 20mm tabs _(4 on each side)_





and finally, showing the dimensions..










*And last, but not least in the slightest, I need to thank some sponsors!*

Firstly, *Willie* from HWLabs For hooking meup with a special edition Black Ice GT-Stealth 240 radiator.  Thanks alot! :thumb::thumb::thumb:

And *Mario* from Feser 1 for organising a package full of green water-cooling goodness!  Thanks indeed! :rock::thumb:


----------



## Shane

Looking good Mankz.


----------



## The_Beast

congrats on the sponsors :thumb:


----------



## oscaryu1

Nice! More pics please.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, awesome job man, well done!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Its looking good  keep us posted


----------



## ducis

What rads are you gonna use?
also what pump and blocks?


----------



## Mankz_91

I got a lovely package from www.specialtech.co.uk and inside was.....




























A HWLabs Black Ice GT-Stealth 240 radiator in Chrome :jawdrop::jawdrop:

Thats how it came, factory polished...


----------



## Mankz_91

SOoo, after gazing into the chromey-ness for a while, I test fitted it to Watery...






















It fits exactly, bar the side panel holes being a few mm to far to one end.. :clap:


----------



## tommy25

Awesome man, looking forward to the rest of it!


----------



## oscaryu1

SWEEEEET! How much was the radiator?


----------



## Mankz_91

free


----------



## apj101

as always, very good job mate.


----------



## Mankz_91

*Update!*

I came back to my room from half-term to see some lovely packages...







The First one is full of lovely *Feser stuff!* sponsored by *Mario *from *The Feser Shop!*











Some UV Green String for cables ect.











A couple of meters of 1/2" Acid Green UV tubing






1/2" Barbs and tubing clips






Acid Green UV Non-Conductive Feser! :rock:

Another Update in a mo!

*Sponsors!*

*Willie* from HWLabs and *Adrian* http://www.specialtech.co.uk/Specialtech 
And *Mario* from Feser 1


----------



## Mankz_91

*Update!*

My other package! This one is courtesey of Adrian from www.specialtech.co.uk





Full of lovely AC Ryan bits!





Did someone say RadGrillz?





In Black? Yep! These are aluminium as opposed to stainless steel for the silver ones. These should polish up a treat!





10cm and 20cm UV CCFl's. As you know, 30cm's won't fit due to the small dimensions!





3x120mm ACRyan Blue LED fans...





A whole bunch of UV green sleeving and molex's ect.










And some quick mocups!  More tommorrow!

*Sponsors!*

*Willie* from HWLabs and Adrian http://www.specialtech.co.uk/Specialtech 
And *Mario* from Feser 1


----------



## ghost

Looking good, but how long is this gonna take?


----------



## Mankz_91

Hopefully be finished by christmas...

I wanna play crysis!


----------



## _simon_

It's looking good, looking forward to seeing the finished product.

How is the sponsorship working, what do the sponsors actually get out of this project?


----------



## Jabes

really nice


----------



## Mankz_91

[email protected] said:


> It's looking good, looking forward to seeing the finished product.
> 
> How is the sponsorship working, what do the sponsors actually get out of this project?



Links in Sig and updates, and a big old laser etching on the resevior


----------



## taylormsj

out of curisosity, wouldnt having the fans blow air through the rad, instead of drawing it out be better?


----------



## Geoff

It sure does take you a while to get the water cooling set up eh?


----------



## Archangel

taylormsj said:


> out of curisosity, wouldnt having the fans blow air through the rad, instead of drawing it out be better?



wondering the same thing..  I know that having overpressure in a case it better than having underpressure at least. (at least, thats what I've heard so far)


----------



## Cromewell

I'm pretty sure there's less turbulence (it's quieter) if the fans suck the air out through the rad than if they blow on it. I always had better temperatures with the fans drawing air through my rad than with them blowing on it.


----------



## apj101

Cromewell said:


> I'm pretty sure there's less turbulence (it's quieter) if the fans suck the air out through the rad than if they blow on it. I always had better temperatures with the fans drawing air through my rad than with them blowing on it.



i think yeti had a thread on this a while ago, ill have a little look


----------



## apj101

http://www.computerforum.com/26305-way-do-fans-blow.html
http://www.computerforum.com/13186-nothing-can-cool-my-cpu-help.html
http://www.computerforum.com/25105-cooling-101-a.html

look at Yeti's comments (although they are not conclusive)


----------



## Mankz_91

I generally have it with the fans sucking air through the rad if i'm not using a shroud... Its also sees to make it quieter that way..


----------



## Yeti

Putting the radiator first should act as sort of a flow staightener, so the turbulence, and hence noise, should less than if it were the other way around.  Not sure what I said in those links apj101 listed (I didnt' look), but I wouldn't assume that I'm always right; fluids is lower on my list of areas of knowledge (noise is probably even lower).  Thermodynamics, heat transfer, and their applications on the other hand...

By the way Mankz_91, good job on all your builds.  Not sure if this has been asked, but where/how do you get your sponsors?


----------



## apj101

happy birthday Mankz


----------



## Mankz_91

Thanks 

*Update 5! Fans and Grills!*





So today, i started by drilling the holes to a larger diameter on my Rad Grillz. I went to 5mm for the mounting holes, and 4mm for the the fan mounts..





I laser cut the holes for the fan and the grill, aswell as some for a Bulgin switch and USB's, FireWire and audio sockets, but I somewhat mucked them up :sigh: But thats not too bad... I'll redo all the panels when the entire project has been done so that they are imaculate...:dremel:

















When its dark, there is a cool glow through the rad...  Also, these fans move alot of air, and are a little to loud for my liking... The are 'quiet' but not silent.. So, i think i'm gonna have to buy/make a rehostat :dremel:


----------



## ThatGuy16

looking good


----------



## Mankz_91

Started work on the Res today, as the 8mm should be here soonish...





The acrylic was cut on a circular saw this-time. I did this becuase I needed practise with it for the 8mm, and becuase its fun :clap:

Then I drilled two 4mm holes, then drilled them out to 10mm, and then out to 11.8mm. These were then tapped to a G1/4" thread.





And finally, showing off the Feser Tube and barbs. This top piece is done in 5mm, and the two G1/4" threads are for two EK G1/4" blacking barb thing-ies to act as my fill ports.





More soon :dremel:


----------



## epidemik

Nice, 
Its gonna look soo sweet.


----------



## Jabes

epidemik said:


> Nice,
> Its gonna look soo sweet.



ditto


----------



## hpi

whoa I can't wait to see this done.

Btw where is this being built ? Laser cutters and all, pc's everywhere, other people which are students im assuming ?


----------



## Mankz_91

School design department.


----------



## Kill Bill

i'll be checking up on this thread. It seems pretty small


----------



## Jabes

is the project done?


----------



## Ramodkk

Man, that is looking S-W-E-E-T!!  

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Vipernitrox

it looks really, really nice .
what i'm wondering are you going to put in a reservoir (or just throw it on top or something). Or are you going to construct it yourself? it would be really sweet to see that. Just a small square in your build with greenish goo .


----------



## just a noob

keep up the good work looking good so far


----------



## Mankz_91

I havn't updated this for a while because I'm concentrating on my GCSe's, but here is my the project is at:


----------



## Kornowski

Looks great man!

What's going to be in it?


----------



## Mankz_91

Something Intel-y.


----------



## Ramodkk

Congratz man, that looks so professional TBH, all the vent holes look so straight and equal and perfect!


----------



## funkysnair

make me a case and ill buy it off you!!!

honest... i would give you a very good price-!

would transfer cash to buy parts-then rest on completion

pm me if you are interested


----------



## Mankz_91

You might wanna wait a few months to see it completed first.


----------



## funkysnair

Mankz_91 said:


> You might wanna wait a few months to see it completed first.



well you better get a move on then cos i'll be building my new rig soon....


----------



## djcon

Looking Hella nice!


----------



## Kornowski

So, are you having the res, pump and PSU on the bottom and the MOBO and stuff on the top?

Looks great though!


----------



## Mankz_91

Thats the plan, yes.


----------



## Kornowski

Sweet!


----------



## just a noob

what radiator is that, now you make me want to make a case  (you should put a raptor X in the case up against the side of it. in my opinion)


----------



## royalmarine

just a noob said:


> what radiator is that, now you make me want to make a case  (you should put a raptor X in the case up against the side of it. in my opinion)



raptor's are dead.
plenty of bigger, cheaper and faster harddrives out there.

samsung f1 ftw!


----------



## Kornowski

royalmarine said:


> raptor's are dead.
> plenty of bigger, cheaper and faster harddrives out there.
> 
> samsung f1 ftw!



Dude! How's your case coming on? I haven't seen much on it?


----------



## The_Beast

looking good


any updates???


----------



## mrbojangles9211

So I haven't seen any updates of late, whats the case? (Get it?)


----------



## Mankz_91

Well, it’s been quite a while since I’ve updated this project, but GCSE’s, work and sport have really gotten in the way of this project, which has actually been really fun to design and manufacture. My GCSE’s are primarily in May, and it looks like I have about 20 free days while I have access to the laser cutter during June, when I’m planning to do most of the work.

So, moving onto the project, I have decided for the n’th time to change back to an mATX layout, still using the two layers. Now, though, there will be the second radiator on the top level, although I am still undecided about whether to use single or dual loops for the cooling.  I will be using an external DVD drive to both save space in the bottom layer and because I can then have the PC on a separate desk with the DVD drive over by my screen. Moving onto the reservoir, I was never really 100% happy with overall outcome, so I’ll be redoing that too, this time using separate layers of 10mm and 3mm acrylic, instead of using panels to construct it. The 3mm will be coloured and etched. As for hardware, most probably Intel, and I’m quite taken by the Asus P5E-VM G35i motherboard, as it has the features of an ATX board, but with mATX sizing. However, by the time I’m ready to install it, there should be G43i and G45i motherboards available, which should be good.

Anywho, thats where things are for the time being...

As always, thanks to my sponsors, who have helped me greatly throughout this project so far:

HWLabs SpecialTech Feser 1


----------



## Kill Bill

Cant wait for it to finish


----------



## Tuffie

royalmarine said:


> raptor's are dead.
> plenty of bigger, cheaper and faster harddrives out there.
> 
> samsung f1 ftw!



I think hes talking about the fact that theres a model of a Raptor with a window.

Tuffie.


----------



## royalmarine

indeed, but who would waste the money on them? i know they look good, i have one myself  but not worth it anymore.


----------



## Mankz_91

My Sleeving of choice is AC Ryan's UV Green sleeving in various sizes. As for sleeving, I'll be doing it MurderBox style, so sleeving every cable individually with the 3mm.






These are the other current parts to be sleeved.






Various bits of heatshrink and sleeving.


I've also got some new Feser 1/2" G1/4" Compression fittings comming in the next week or so from Mario @ TFC. These fittings will fit in brilliantly with the theme of the mod too 
For this stage of the mod, a massive thanks to www.specialtech.co.uk, and especially Ayd for the sleeving, CCFL's, SATA cables and the PSU aswell! Most of this mod wouldn't be possible without their help:thumb:


----------



## Mankz_91

Wooohoo! I got my res cut today!

I still need to etch the logo's and to tap the back panel with G1/4" holes, and M5 threads for mounting.

So, the pron.

















Any one drooling


----------



## Mankz_91

Time for some water-cooling bling.

The second I saw these 1/2" compression fittings, I knew I _HAD_ to have some for my build. I aslo got one of the Xtender shrouds to mount on the front 120mm fan for visual effects.





 No source of heat though, so heatshrink hasn't shrunk.

















Mmm.. Clear-ness.





LED's for the Xtender





Mmmm. Compressiony.

A _BIG_ thanks to The Feser Company for the parts in this update


----------



## Mankz_91

My PSU arrived today, and its very nice. Unfortunately, its going to be ransacked by yours truely. I'll need to shorten all of the cables in the PSU for my various parts, and change the units colour from black silver. Unfortunately, getting the PCB away from the bottom of the case is *IMPOSSIBLE!* so I may have to use silver vynal instead. 

I might have to try and cover the PCB with cardboard and then. Waaah!

Next stage in the project is going to be buying a motherboard, I was looking at this one:

XFX 630i mATX Motherboard because it really fits the colour scheme, while being a good all round board!





I fully de-sleeved the PSU, and will go and buy a hole load of solder, a soldering iron and one of those 'third hand things' to help me get my sleeve on.

My plan for this summer is to do all of the sleeving so its 100% perfect and the exact right length aswell as collecting all of the hardware, and starting the customisation on the motherboard and the DVD and HDD drives.


----------



## just a noob

wondered when you were going to update this thread again, just saw it on xtreme systems lol, and where do you go to buy the feser 1 cooling fluid?


----------



## G25r8cer

OMG!! I am officially jealous. Cant wait to see the finished product. Who knows maybe I will start a project this summer.


----------



## MBGraphics

this thing is insane!!
cant wait to see the final product, lookin great!


----------



## Kornowski

Looks great, Dude. Can't wait to see the finished thing, well, the next update actually!

I spy out your Window! You be in London?


----------



## just a noob

just thought of something, couldn't you use a heat gun to seperate the pcb if its held down by adhesive?


----------



## Mankz_91

just a noob said:


> and where do you go to buy the feser 1 cooling fluid?



I had it sent to me  



Kornowski said:


> Looks great, Dude. Can't wait to see the finished thing, well, the next update actually!



Should be monday-ish. I need to go and buy a soldering iron etc. before I can continue.



> I spy out your Window! You be in London?



Outside, in Berks.



just a noob said:


> just thought of something, couldn't you use a heat gun to seperate the pcb if its held down by adhesive?



The cable that go from the socket onto the PCB seem to be soldered to the underside of the PCB, which I can't get at. Where the cables connect to the socket, there is a plastic shroud which I don't really want to butcher.


----------



## Geoff

What are you even trying to do now?  I read the first page but got lost, haha


----------



## just a noob

i think if you could get your hands on an industrial heatgun you might be able to melt the solder because some of them get to 400 degrees farenheit, but im not sure you would want to expose pcb to that kind of heat for that long, i know when i make turbo controllers you expose the pcb to the shortest amount of heat you have to otherwise it melts into something like a resin


----------



## Mankz_91

My photography really doesn't do this justice. I'll take some more photos tonight when I'm home with my tripod etc.

I hope you like it 





















And fully done.

I still need to cement it to fully seal the res, and then tap to G1/4" threads.


----------



## headcrabCAKE

ooo green looks very nice

great work

how much did just the case cost to get that custom made and to find some one to cut it out for you? (not including the water cooling part,psu, or fans)


----------



## just a noob

from what i can understand, just the cost of the materials because i guess thats a school's workshop


----------



## Mankz_91

^^ Yup. The acrylic in the res cost about £12 or $23, and is 10mm and 8mm acrylic.


----------



## Mankz_91

A few photos..:






















I'll go off to B&Q tommorrow to buy a Soldering Station and a Helping Hand aswell as a some Taps and Dies and solder, then on tuesday probably, I'll order a motherboard and start working out cable lengths.


----------



## cybereclipse

looking good....
i've always wondered what a case would look like if it was made from acylic or plexiglass


----------



## funkysnair

are you gonna sell me it when your finnished?

i would pay you a very good price for it?

i know ive been on to you before-but im impatiant


----------



## Mankz_91

funkysnair said:


> are you gonna sell me it when your finnished?
> 
> i would pay you a very good price for it?
> 
> i know ive been on to you before-but im impatiant



Depending on how this one comes out, I'm considering eventually making them to order.


----------



## Shane

Mankz where you get all that sleeving from?


----------



## Mankz_91

Its AC Ryan sleeving from Special tech, it comes as a PSU sleeving kit.


----------



## funkysnair

Mankz_91 said:


> Depending on how this one comes out, I'm considering eventually making them to order.



how bout you hurry the hell up then lol-

ive been wating ages-you'd never get a job working for mcdonalds lmfao...

honestly it looks really good, you get that one done and let me know how much you want and we'll work something out-obviously you want to make a profit!

i have not got the knowledge or the time to build one, i work 66+hrs a week i dont think i'd have the patients


----------



## epidemik

Glad you got some new pics, its looking awesome, jsut taking forever 
But ive never done anything like that so im in no position to critique your timing.


----------



## Mankz_91

I think the main issue Is the powersupply and the cabling with cases like these. Most of my time has been spent working out where I can put everything. I've made two different case mock-ups with various holes to mount the parts in and tried many different cable arrangements as all the motherboards are different.

The other issue with a case like this is that it HAS to be mATX due to the size of my laser cutter.


----------



## funkysnair

matx? micro atx?

ah thats no good man!!!


----------



## Mankz_91

It could be ATX, but then it would no longer be a cube.

It would be oblong, but doable.


----------



## funkysnair

well im waiting as soon as you can start a new one let me know as im first inline


----------



## Mankz_91

Havn't done much today, I'm still trying to decide on a motherboard but I'll be using my exsisting Leadtek 8800 GT 512Mb graphics card, unless someones feeling generous 

I took my old 10W DDC-1 apart today, It should be fine if I'm just cooling the CPU but if I cool the GPU and the NB I'll need a DDC3.2 for the extra 'push'


----------



## The_Beast

Looking great


Nice res


----------



## Mankz_91

Not much to report bar COD:4 multiplayer.

I've ordered two of these ABS General puropse boxes measureing 85x56x21 and 150x80x46.



>



 The smaller one will go at the back between the PSU and the radiator and hold the fan wiring, LED wiring and the light switching. The larger box will hold the box, with a 40mm fan in the side, aswell as a flow rate sensor etc. and moniter water cooling.


Should be here with 48Hrs so then work can continue.


----------



## Mankz_91

I'm still waiting for my 'little' bits to arrive, so this is a slight progress report.






Here is what the case 'sort' of looks like at the moment. I really need to decided on my mobo soonish though as I need to work out the back I/O panel holes etc.

Otherwise, its colour scheme time. What do you prefer?

1. Just UV with Green Tubing and Coolant






2. UV with Blue LEDs and Green Tubing and coolant






3. UV with Green LED's, green tubing and coolant.






Thanks.


----------



## porterjw

Coming along nicely. Blue is my favorite color, but that 3rd pic looked awfully nice


----------



## theasian100

I like the third choice the Best


----------



## Shane

its all comming along rather spendlid if i must say so


----------



## Mankz_91

My boxes arrived, and the DDC fits fine, but I need to give it a little diet to save some space.












And my own personal criptonite.


----------



## The_Beast

It's really coming together


----------



## just a noob

you know, i believe dfi is coming out with a crossfire ready p45 microATX motherboard around the last week of july/beginning of august. if your still looking for a mobo lol


----------



## Mankz_91

Some progess and some issues today:

Firstly, the Feser Fittings, allthough pretty, are HUGE. So big that they mean I've got to re-design the side panel (I had to anyway) and move the radiator 2mm down towards the back of the case.

The ABS boxes fit in exactly as I wanted them too, the read one, **snugly** between the Fans and the PSU, and infront of the PSU and the case. I've decided that having the DDC out on the bottom of the case would be a better idea. The larger ABS box will be used to hold an Aqua Computer Aquero and various other bits, prehaps a 2.5" HDD for me to put Vista on.

Anywho:
















Its going to be tight with the tubing, so I'll be using a series of 90* angled Danger Den or Bits-Power G1/4" acrylic 'thingies' to solve the problems.






And with a normal ATX Motherboard in. I need to buy an mATX one for the case, and then make the appropriate with holes in the back and the mobo plate.


----------



## funkysnair

looking good


----------



## Ramodkk

Good work so far, keep us updated


----------



## just a noob

where do you get those clear arcylic tops for those pumps?


----------



## Mankz_91

Just about anywhere.

In the US, P-Pc's, Petra's, Jab-Tech etc.
In the UK, Coolercases, Aqua-Pc's, Chilled-PC

Just about any watercooling shop.


----------



## just a noob

thanks, couldnt figure out there they were at petras, found them at performance-pcs


----------



## [email protected]

couldn't you mount an atx mobo slightly angled so it would remain a cube? the only possible problem i could think of is if there is an expansion car in the vary bottom slot if it is tilted this way; \, but not at such and extreme angel, it may be too high for the case. or you could tilt it this way; /, but then the only problem is if the hsf is too tall. and then you could put an extra drive bay or two under the higher side of the mobo.


----------



## Mankz_91

[email protected] said:


> couldn't you mount an atx mobo slightly angled so it would remain a cube? the only possible problem i could think of is if there is an expansion car in the vary bottom slot if it is tilted this way; \, but not at such and extreme angel, it may be too high for the case. or you could tilt it this way; /, but then the only problem is if the hsf is too tall. and then you could put an extra drive bay or two under the higher side of the mobo.



I could, but I don't want to 

I spent so damn long working out all of the dimensions using a mATX board, I don't want to have to re-design it. Also, mATX adds portablility


----------



## just a noob

do you know anything about making whole new cables for power supplies like that one guy with the lian li cube is doing on xtremesystems?


----------



## lovely?

jesus i cant believe this thread is alive again! Mankz your too slow! i really wanted to see what this looked like, back in '07, now i just want to see it to know that its done!


----------



## Mankz_91

Nothing really done today, bar a little problem.

I first fitted the Coolermaster 700W PSU (with love from Specialtech. Its about 10mm shorter than the original test PSU I was using. I know I have to add in the length of the modual connections, but as I will only be using one of the Molex/S-ATA power ports, and one of the PCI-E power ports, it won't be a big problem.






It fits in at the back too which is nice.






Here is where the problem starts. When I started designing this mod, I didn't intend to use an Aquaero, but now I do and thats one of the reasons for _ze box_. I didn't factor that in when designing mark two of the res.






Ooops. (those scratches are on the outer cover film, so all is well)

Well, I'm not desinging that res all over again . Soo, I'm thinking that I'll dremel out part of the back of the box, and then add an Acrylic Danger Den 90* bend to take it back towards the PSU. Its a little ennoying I know, but I promise it'll look good.

Or. I could just do away with the box on its own, and have the Aquaero 'floating' or the front panel.


----------



## just a noob

i think you need to get a waterfall reservoir(spellcheck?) from cyberdruid on xtremesystems


----------



## Mankz_91

For my next project, yes.


----------



## just a noob

another build? lol


----------



## Mankz_91

Dun Dunna DUH!!! 

Here is what the project should look like when finished! 














Cutting starts again inernest tommorrow!


----------



## emac227

looks cool good luck


----------



## just a noob

*bump*


----------



## Candy

I just read through this for the first time and man its good!
Cant wait till the next update.


----------



## marr02

that's awesome dude
wanted to see the finished product.

_______________________________________
CPU-Core2Quad 2.6Ghz
Mobo-Asus P5K-SE/EPU/ Asus Silent Knight II
GPU-Palit Nvidia 9800GTX 1G 256bit
RAM-Corsair 4G (XMS2) PC800
PSU-PowerSupply HEC 500W
HDD-Seagate 500G 7200Rpm
Case-Ovasion (enforcer)
Speaker-Altec v2421


----------



## Aastii

this is...well incredible.

I have just read through it all and have been astounded throughout. I want to know more! Where are you up to now with it?

It looks hella awesome. If you do decide to start making em for a hobby/profesion selling em tell me and i would be second in line after...can't remember who it was all the way back in the thread, but yea, behind them


----------



## emac227

still no update?


----------



## laznz1

He last login was on 11-30-2008 12:32 AM so i dont know if there will be?


----------



## Shane

Yeah hes not around much,Wish he was because i would love to see how this project turned out it looks real good.


----------



## just a noob

i don't think he forgot about us, i've found his log on other forums, and thats as far as he's gotten there as well


----------



## laznz1

That's sad as it looks good 

oh well


----------



## Archangel

I still dont like it to be honest.   Acrylic cases only look good as long as they're new.  but as soon as there is the slightest ammount of dust beeing collected, its looks rubbish. I'd never get a full acrylic case myself for sure!


----------



## anotherkind

my god. an 18 month build? do u ever think "**** it, minesweeper is good enough?"


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## Vipernitrox

what you bumping this thread for???:gun:


----------



## bomberboysk

Probably wants to see progress on it.


----------



## Vipernitrox

lol i actually saw this project getting started. don't think he's coming here anymore


----------



## just a noob

dunno, not much progress on bit-tech or any other forums either


----------

